# Oh the hazards of old age......



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Been going strong all my life; now am forced to slow down and it is a pain in the butt!

Have for the most part always been healthy and active; now I'm having to deal with varicose veins and low energy!

Any of you older folk have some suggestions as to how to beat these new experiences?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm watching this thread for solutions.

My thyroid levels are as low as they can be without needing medication. I have begged my doctor to let me try some thyroid medication but so far no luck. It really makes me mad and I would look for another doctor but I just can't seem to get fired up to do much of anything.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I’m young compared to some of you here, but my diet plays a big part of how I feel. I still slip in my junk, but eat more fruits and veggies than I ever have in my life. The only thing slowing me down is my bum left knee, otherwise I keep moving, just a little slower.


----------



## Hard Aground (Oct 4, 2020)

Yeah, I turn the big 6-0 at the end of June, but I agree with 67drake, your diet makes SUCH a difference when it comes to health. I have permanent injuries too, but they wouldn't slow me down in certain survival situations... I can still squeeze a trigger, lol. And 67drake, I copy that whole "moving a little slower" bit, I've been doing that for the past few years, lol.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My son was home from college for a few days last month. He comes downstairs and left some old store cookies on the table and said "If anyone wants the rest of these they are welcome to them." Not even real cookies, just those chemical enhanced puffy looking things they sell at Walmart when you first come in the door. Against my better nature I ate three with a glass of milk.
I can hold my whiskey better now than when I was 25, but I cannot eat garbage like that anymore. I felt like I had been poisoned.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> Been going strong all my life; now am forced to slow down and it is a pain in the butt!
> 
> Have for the most part always been healthy and active; now I'm having to deal with varicose veins and low energy!
> 
> Any of you older folk have some suggestions as to how to beat these new experiences?


my grandma who is now about to turn 94 has been wearing compression socks for man years to help with the varicose veins 

my dad now about 20 years post blood clots , and now post heart attack also wears compression socks 

after my blood clot in 2020 my mom called told me what socks to get 

the blood clot damages your leg veins 

everyone Grandpa , Grandma , my dad , my uncle , myself several of the cousins on my Grandmas side we are all on blood thinners. thick Norse Blood.









Amazon.com: SB SOX Compression Socks (20-30mmHg) for Men & Women – Best Compression Socks for All Day Wear, Better Blood Flow, Swelling! (Medium, White/Black) : Health & Household


Buy SB SOX Compression Socks (20-30mmHg) for Men & Women – Best Compression Socks for All Day Wear, Better Blood Flow, Swelling! (Medium, White/Black): Calf & Shin Supports - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com




the 20-30hg seem to be right 

give a pair a try , you have to roll them up and roll them on unfortunately like everything else the price is up recently.

you might also want to see a doctor , has it been a slow decline in energy or sort of sudden?

my great aunt had a fairly quick decline over just a couple months , they got her a valve and a pace maker and she is doing much better. she is 86


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Good diet, move your body, get enough sleep. 

But I still struggle with fatigue and aches. I think the current state of world affairs may have something to do with that.

@motdaugrnds, have you tried using supplements like adrenal and thyroid extracts?

Also, DHEA has helped me quite a bit. Be sure to use progesterone cream if you still have all your internal female organs. There are lots of progesterone products made with wild yam that are quite good.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> I'm watching this thread for solutions.
> 
> My thyroid levels are as low as they can be without needing medication. I have begged my doctor to let me try some thyroid medication but so far no luck. It really makes me mad and I would look for another doctor but I just can't seem to get fired up to do much of anything.


Mine are too but my doc gave me the meds. You just need to talk yourself into doing what ya don't think you can do or what you want to do. Every night before I go to sleep I make a mental list of what I will do the next day. I live in a small place, I'm really clean and the place is never dirty as I clean as I go. I get on the floor and stretch, do a little yoga and have meditation music on...or I might take a nap for 1 hour. I have goals I set for myself every day. It was hard at first to make myself move, but it quickly became a routine. I also had a bit of seasonal sadness due to the winter...sn everytime the sun pours in my windows I lay in it and I look out at the sky...I feel so much better. Just push yourself HARD and force yourself and I would also have another talk with your DR....tell him how you feel and be strong when you do it. He has no clue how it feels to be you. You have a right to be happy in your older years.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I never felt like this before menopause. Since then I have felt bleh and run down. Doc wanted to put me on psych meds, I refused. I read the reviews for them and all the women complaining about how the meds caused more problems or the high doses they had to take before they felt better.

(whine) I don't wanna be old! I wanna be 29 again!


----------



## IceFire (10 mo ago)

motdaugrnds said:


> Been going strong all my life; now am forced to slow down and it is a pain in the butt!
> 
> Have for the most part always been healthy and active; now I'm having to deal with varicose veins and low energy!
> 
> Any of you older folk have some suggestions as to how to beat these new experiences?


Tell me about it! I've always been active (heck, I was in the Army!), love to walk, hike, etc. Now that I'm over 60, I'm dealing with severe arthritis in one foot, and the knee on the opposite leg is missing half the cartilage, so I'm heading toward a knee replacement. Kind of puts the kibosh on the hiking/walking. Also fractured my lower back a few years ago, so had to give up the horses (instead of "bouncing" when getting tossed, now I just go "splat") and have partially torn both rotator cuffs hauling hay bales and feed sacks. Also have arthritis in my hands, which sucks because I work with computers all day long, and the end joint of my trigger finger is getting seriously deformed.

Getting older is NOT for sissies!


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

My father rarely drank alcohol...He ran the park district basketball program in his suburb until he was 85 y/o. When he about 80, he told me the adults usually asked him to go out for drinks with them after their weekly games. He said they'd buy....I told him he should go. "What are you saving yourself for at this point?"

I used to tell elderly pts to reach their hands high over their head at least once each day to retain good range of motion, and to get down on the floor once each day and then get up. Use the couch or a chair if necessary. Practice makes perfect. You never know when an old guy will wind up on the floor while alone and can't get up, even if not injured.

You gotta make concessions to age/conditions/diseases-- pace yourself in your chores. Save something for the home stretch.

My grandmother started studying the Bible regularly as she got very old. I asked her why?..."Cramming for Finals," was her answer.

...and plan ahead for those last few yrs when you can no longer do the more vigorous chores of daily living (particularly if you live more rustically on a homestead). Don't wait until you've already had the stroke that obviously incapacitates you, then have to scramble to make alternative plans.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all for your replies. It sure helps to know I'm not alone in this! 

Pete I'm going to get some of those socks...visiting that URL as soon as finish here. Thank you (You're always so clear and straight to the point and I so appreciate that.)

Doc, yes I've been pacing myself for the past year; and even though my "workaholic" part keeps pushing me, my son steps in and reminds me "the old grey mare aint what she use to be"....grrrrrr 

The sporadic times I rest throughout the day I put my feet up higher than my heart as that is "suppose" to help....not sure it does yet!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> I'm watching this thread for solutions.
> 
> My thyroid levels are as low as they can be without needing medication. I have begged my doctor to let me try some thyroid medication but so far no luck. It really makes me mad and I would look for another doctor but I just can't seem to get fired up to do much of anything.


I'm sorry, I thought the OP said something about thyroid, and it was you. 

Have you tried adrenal or thyroid supplements? Sometimes, they seem to help me, but I don't stay on them longer than a month or so at a time.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@Pony, where do you get thyroid or adrenal supplements?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> Pete I'm going to get some of those socks...visiting that URL as soon as finish here. Thank you (You're always so clear and straight to the point and I so appreciate that.)


Before you order those socks - go on-line and look at the patterned compression socks. They're great! I have 4 pair of different colors and patterns. Why look old when you don't have to?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You can get thyroid meds from Alldaychemist, unless you're afraid meds from foreign countries. If your git up and go has got up and gone, you might have your vitamin D levels checked. Some people have a problem with that as they age, their body just can't process it correctly.

Mon


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> I'm watching this thread for solutions.
> 
> My thyroid levels are as low as they can be without needing medication. I have begged my doctor to let me try some thyroid medication but so far no luck. It really makes me mad and I would look for another doctor but I just can't seem to get fired up to do much of anything.


Iodine is important for thyroid function, and cranberries have lots of it. I've added cranberries and cranberry juice to my diet, and I love the taste.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Wolf Mom I've looked at many of those compression socks. The one found at the URL Pete gave said they would be comfortable for "all day" wear; not sure about the "patterned ones". I'm not that interested in looks; but am in the comfort.

Frogmammy, I'm taking a one-a-day (Centrum Silver) which is suppose to have Vitamin D in it. I have been wondering about my thyroid; so when visiting that "Alldaychemist" what supplement would you suggest for thyroid?

Digitalis, I created some "trail mix" that I think is helping keep my body healthy. It has dried cranberries in it; and I buy "Old Orchard" as well as "Apple and Eve" cranberry juice, dilute it with our great well water and drink it sporadically.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Digitalis said:


> Iodine is important for thyroid function, and cranberries have lots of it. I've added cranberries and cranberry juice to my diet, and I love the taste.


Eat more shrimp! Mmmmm, got it!

My vit D levels are good. It cost me $140 to find that out. I take a vit D3 supplement and a multivitamin.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

A couple points--

Compression socks/TED hose-- in theory, they compress the superficial veins forcing the all blood to go up faster thru the deeper veins. In reality, they almost always role over at the top forming a rubber band that makes things worse. Watch out for that.

Be careful with OTC "hormone" treatments-- they probably have little actual effect, and if they do, it'll suppress the normal function-- like building a fire in the fireplace will affect the thermostat to keep the furnace off....Unlike your electrical thermostat, you normal hormone function may not kick back on like it should....Iodine supplements--Avoid them! Excess I _suppresses_ thyroid function. You only need to replace 5mg of I in an entire lifetime. Once it's in your body, it essentially stays there forever.

It's normal to slow down with age. We don't sleep as well at night and need naps. "Listen to your body," as Kramer told Jerry..... One cup of coffee picks you up in the morning, but wears off after a few hours-- either take another cup or don't take any in the AM and you won't have the let-down later


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I am having a bad problem with fatigue. I've had a problem with it my entire adult life, but could usually lessen the problem some by being very careful with my diet. Not this time. On a good day, I can do maybe 2 hours of yard work. Last year I could do at least 4.

I did find something that helps a lot with aches and pains including arthritis. Make sure you are eating enough fat. I have to limit saturated fat so I take fish oil in the morning and MCT oil in the afternoon and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

You know, I was taking fish oil capsules a couple years back, and my wife said it changed my body odor. She said I smelled like I had been drinking! I haven’t touched them since.


----------



## Hard Aground (Oct 4, 2020)

I can see some clown using fish oil as an excuse when he's pulled over for DUI... 

"No, er, oshifer, I haven't been drinking, I've been taking fish oil capsules!"


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

67drake said:


> You know, I was taking fish oil capsules a couple years back, and my wife said it changed my body odor. She said I smelled like I had been drinking! I haven’t touched them since.


Most fish oil pills are from menhaden or pogies as they are called where I came from. It really is a stinky, oily fish that we used as bait. 

Try krill oil or cod liver oil and it likely won't make you smell like a drunken fish monger.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> ....
> Frogmammy, I'm taking a one-a-day (Centrum Silver) which is suppose to have Vitamin D in it. I have been wondering about my thyroid; so when visiting that "Alldaychemist" what supplement would you suggest for thyroid?


Ok, since I am not a doctor, and don't play one on TV, (although willing to play one with Jason Momoa) I would suggest that you have your doc run the tests (there's more than one), and if he still doesn't want to give you thyroid meds, tell him that you REALLY feel you need them and that you would prefer to do so under medical supervision. So, could he give it a trial run and see what happens? Sometimes they will order the med if you state it like that. They are meds, NOT supplements, and they can affect your health in other areas, which is one reason docs don't order them freely.

Mon


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> I'm watching this thread for solutions.
> 
> My thyroid levels are as low as they can be without needing medication. I have begged my doctor to let me try some thyroid medication but so far no luck. It really makes me mad and I would look for another doctor but I just can't seem to get fired up to do much of anything.



Have you been tested for hashimoto's? 

Took a long time for me to figure out what was going on. I was always borderline but felt like crap, doc told me he didn't want to put me on them cuz I would have to be on them the rest of my life. Other docs saw how many kids I had and said I must be depressed and wanted to put me on drugs. Finally found a doc to check my TSH antibody levels and they were really really high. I am on 400 mcg a day of Synthroid to help get things "normal"


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you frogmammy, not gonna just jump in and start trying to get thyroid medication....even supplements....as it seems I just might do more harm than good; so unless I get worse in some way that warrants it, I'm steering clear of thyroid meds.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> @Pony, where do you get thyroid or adrenal supplements?


On iherb.com





__





Natural Sources, Raw Thyroid, 90 Capsules







www.iherb.com









__





Natural Sources, All Adrenal, 60 Capsules







www.iherb.com


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Ziptie said:


> Have you been tested for hashimoto's?
> 
> Took a long time for me to figure out what was going on. I was always borderline but felt like crap, doc told me he didn't want to put me on them cuz I would have to be on them the rest of my life. Other docs saw how many kids I had and said I must be depressed and wanted to put me on drugs. Finally found a doc to check my TSH antibody levels and they were really really high. I am on 400 mcg a day of Synthroid to help get things "normal"


Get a second opinion...400ug/d is 4x the dose required by 90% of people with well documented hypothyroidism, and in 40+ yrs of practice, I never saw any pt require more than 150ug. (out of 100s of pts). There are the less common conditions where T4 isn't properly converted to T3, so tx with T3 is needed. I saw 2 of those types, but in both cases, despite T4 in the normal range after taking Synthroid, they showed obvious symptoms of hypo- function-- dry skin, losing hair, froggy voice, etc.

Screening for thyroid problems is quite easy-- Hypothroidism is very common, so I screened all pts over 45 or so every few yrs. For 30 yrs, we've been starting pts on meds long before before the T4 actually goes down, based on TSH being bordline high--Why wait until symptoms develop when T4 goes low?...I never bothered doing antibody tests-- They're good for academic purposes, but useless clinically-- Treatment is the same regardless of the underlyng mechanism of pathology.

BTW- "fatigue" is a universal symptom of life, whether or not actual pathology is involved. As I said, poor sleep is the usual culprit. By the time you're sick enough to show fatigue, other more defintive symptoms have already been present long enough to suggest a diagnosis.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Pony said:


> On iherb.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adrrenal extract-- if it actually has enough gluco- &/or mineralo-corticoids in it to get past your stomach acid, it shouldn't take long to develop iatrogenic Addison's Disease by suppressing your natural adrenal fuction completely...Real bad idea. That's why docs are real reluctant to use steroids if they can avoid it.

Raw thryroid extract-- that's basically what Armour thyroid is. ...Same problem-- suppresses normal function of the thyroid...Not a good idea to mess with unsupervised (ie- no routine lab monitoring) hormone replacement tx.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Im 50 and I wonder how Im even going to be on my feet at all by the time I hit 65. Grandma lived to be 103. She attributed her longevity to the fact that she refused to take any medications. No blood pressure, no arthritis meds, nothing but one aspirin per day for the arthirtis.

I can hear her voice now; "stay away from the dr's". She practically had to be drug to the Dr's office, and she never took anything he prescribed anyway so there really was no point. I'm following a moderated version of her philosophy. Id rather find a natural/alternative/lifestyle solution to my problems if possible.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

doc- said:


> Get a second opinion...400ug/d is 4x the dose required by 90% of people with well documented hypothyroidism, and in 40+ yrs of practice, I never saw any pt require more than 150ug. (out of 100s of pts). There are the less common conditions where T4 isn't properly converted to T3, so tx with T3 is needed. I saw 2 of those types, but in both cases, despite T4 in the normal range after taking Synthroid, they showed obvious symptoms of hypo- function-- dry skin, losing hair, froggy voice, etc.
> 
> Screening for thyroid problems is quite easy-- Hypothroidism is very common, so I screened all pts over 45 or so every few yrs. For 30 yrs, we've been starting pts on meds long before before the T4 actually goes down, based on TSH being bordline high--Why wait until symptoms develop when T4 goes low?...I never bothered doing antibody tests-- They're good for academic purposes, but useless clinically-- Treatment is the same regardless of the underlyng mechanism of pathology.
> 
> BTW- "fatigue" is a universal symptom of life, whether or not actual pathology is involved. As I said, poor sleep is the usual culprit. By the time you're sick enough to show fatigue, other more defintive symptoms have already been present long enough to suggest a diagnosis.


Yep, I am on the right dosage been down to the University med school and work with a endocrinologist. I was on 475 ug/d for awhile but have been able to get it down to 400 when I started Xolair (not that should have made any difference according to my pulmonologist). Something is not right with me but docs have no idea.

Glad you listed to your patients and not waited till they get really bad to help them.


----------

